# Glycine Lagunare 3819



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Picked up a Glycine Lagunare 3819 on E-Bay









I have been after one for quite a while, black dial versions seldom come up and I have usually been outbid .... but not this time


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice Jon. Don't think I've actually seen one of those before, but certainly gets the thumbs up from me.









You know, I'm not so sure about the strap though - looks like a cheap immitation to me
















Maybe the theory about Christmas and eBay is holding true. Got my eye on something myself, so hope it works for me on Thursday evening.









Nice cuff shot too

Rich


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks Rich, maybe it needs a "Toshi"


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Funny isn't it, since I've found this forum I often find myself frantically searching eBay for watches that until moments before I didn't know existed - I blame everyone else for showing them, obviously!











JoT said:


> Thanks Rich, maybe it needs a "Toshi"


Now I hadn't thought about that, but now you come to mention it....


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Very nice indeed, congrats









Is the US pat for the bezel lock?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been looking at these for a while, the black dialed version really does suit tan leather









Might have to keep an eye out in the sales forum next year


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Phil
















Alan I am not sure about the patent, it is the bezel lock is the only thing I can think of, I am sure the Airman had the bezel lock patented so it may be that. I can't recall anyone else using a bezel lock so maybe?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great watch Jot. Remember having one myself many moons ago.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Great watch Jot. Remember having one myself many moons ago.


I remember it too Paul, I have been looking for once ever since


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Great watch Jot. Remember having one myself many moons ago.
> ...


MrC's watch soon became my watch, which I then sold (a few months later) to fund the purchase of yet another watch, which I then sold (a few months later) to fund the purchase of yet another watch ....... & so on & so forth ad infinitum!!!

I'm glad you've finally found one John - these really are superb watches, fantastic build quality, great size, crystal clear dial, good lume etc etc etc. I loved mine & selling it is one of the few bad decisions I've made!

Wear it in good health & I'll look for it on the Sales forum soon


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice. I like that a lot


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

I bought Pauluspaulo's & thought it was a great watch...

.

The first day I wore it to work, a colleague asked to buy it off my wrist!!!

He kept on at me for months & eventually wore me down & I sold it to him &

made a small {!!!} profit. It's one of the few watches that I've owned that I miss...

.

Fantastic watch, feels bombproof, wears best on the bracelet.

BTW, it's a biggie, about 44mm...

.

Wear in good health JoT, you'll need to get your shirts custom

made for your expanding left arm & wrist...

.

Take it easy...

.

Jim...


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Nice one John









The sort of watch i am now favouring large and legible,quite a contrast to the " Cosmo"

Martin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mart broad said:


> Nice one John
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Telling the time on the Cosmo is a challenge Martin







but damn it looks cool


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Well done, John. I miss mine...kinda hoped you had bought it so I might have a chance to buy it back. It's good to know you found another...will be joining Phil in watching the sales forum.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> Phil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are other watches using a crown for a bezel lock (UTS come to mind for one and I believe Oris do also), but none that use that exact mechanism, which makes more sense to me. This 'toothed' clamp looks a sight more reliable than some internal mechanism that can become fouled with use in sea water. I like it John, congratulations.

[PC arrived: I've been humming "Wonderwall" for the past several days







]


----------

